# Pictures of Valentino (never seen be4) && Justin



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pictures of Valentino my betta that i have had for about...... A year now in his 1 gal tank. he is the pinkish one the blue is just his metallic fins but he is Marroonish and Pinkish and purplish and Justin in his bowl (trying to get a bigger tank maybe a bigg vase.) Tell me what you guys think


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I think you should get a 2.5 gallon because its easier to clean a gallon thats 2.5+ it gives them more space. However since you have two you can get a 10 gallon and use a divider and keep both of them in there! Good luck ;]


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

I totally agree with Scented love, thats what i'm going to do when I move but instead of 2 bettas its going to be 3 bettas.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think my husband's name is Justin.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You think? lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They asked to tell them what I thought. That's what I thought lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Niice angelicscars =p


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I think my husband's name is Justin.


:lol: think....


Pretty Bettas! I would certainly get some larger homes for them.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

yeah, I agree with everyone above, but in the meantime you should add like a plant or two to each tank, it would liven things up a bit.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

boob


----------

